# Smetana - String Quartet 1 (From My Life) SQ Review



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Another one of my long-term projects and I revisited all the performances of the Smetana 1st quartet that I could. These are all high quality recordings and I'd recommend any on this list but if you want something even more special scroll further down. A great quartet brilliantly served on disc. Here goes.






Recommended

Tokyo (2013)
Talich (1984)
Wihan
Sacconi
Koeckert
Smetana (1956)
Hollywood
Lindsays
Stamitz
Alexander
Travnicek
Kocian

*Even better*

*Amadeus* - a classic choice and so gloriously played with plenty of oomph.
*Haba* - an Intriguing reading with plenty of rubato and vivid Czech colour. Not everyone will get this but I did.
*Skampa* - loved by many and it is an excellent recording but I'm not as convinced by the Skampas as some others.
*Janacek* - so characterful and natural. Decent sound for the vintage too.
*Cleveland* - warm and convincing performance in colourful sound. A grower.
*Emerson* - another very easy to recommend effort. The Emersons improve as the recording goes on.
*Takacs (1996) *- not quite as strong as their later recording but if this was the only one they'd done I'd be more than happy. Takacs' typical tight ensemble and interesting dynamics
*Smetana (1962) *- similar to Janaceks but they have made even finer recordings. 
*Talich (1991) *- great pace and ensemble. I really like this one. It has a certain rightness. The best of the Talich's Smetana 1 recordings.
*Energie Nove* - another excellent recording (great sound) and had this multinational quartet been a little less mannered in the first movement it would have been very near the summit.
*Dante* - when I first heard this I wasn't totally bowled over but I rated it. Ever since I bought a copy, and played this at home, I was instantly blown away by it (I must have experienced a poor rip on YouTube or something). Whatever, i was wrong and it's been rectified.

*The A-Team

Takacs* (Hyperion 2015) - wow. I pity the fool who misses this cracker. Played with so much skill and dexterity. Listen to how they shape the largo. Divine.
*Jerusalem* - this recording caught me off guard but it's so well done I couldn't leave it out. They play the first movement with particular panache.
*Prazak (1999)* - slightly better than their 1993 recording, the slightly close, dry recording kept this highly individual performance from the top but don't let that put you off as this is a monster of a recording.
*Smetana (1965 Live / 1985) *- the Smetanas have, unsurprisingly, recorded this one many, many times but these two are the pick for me. The live 65 recording may not be wonderful but the playing is simply smouldering. The 85 recording is slightly more laid back but just as impressive.
*Panocha (1999) *- no surprise to see the Panochas up here in Czech repertoire. This is simply superb. Delicacy and vivacity hand in hand and the pacing is just ideal. As superb as the competition is this one holds its head high and their beauty of line is probably unmatched.

*Top Pick

Pavel Haas *- they've done it again! This superb quartet continue to bowl me over in all repertoire. This one just has the edge due to its vigour, clarity, perfect recorded sound and edge. Btw, if you think this 1st Smetana quartet is good then check out their 2nd. Wow!


----------

